# HF Hercules SCMS



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Anyone have and used one of these yet? Thinking for $300 it may be worth it..

Have really only seen good if not great reviews on the saw. Very tempting. Looking for some real world users though... Not just YouTube testers.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*DEwalt VS Hercules*

https://www.homeownershub.com/woodworking/harbor-freight-stepping-up-their-game-815212-.htm

This site's video says the Dewalt with a 3 yr warranty can be bought for $350 or so possibly online, and the HF- Herc is listed at $399.00, lower with a 25% off coupon of course. I own an older Dewalt 708? and it is a Monster, but very reliable. I did buy a HF Chicago Electric SCMS once, and returned it the next day. The slide was gritty and loose, so back it went.


I would go to the store and check it out in person to see what you think, but one of these Dewalts would still be my choice.


Here's a DWS779 which is only slightly different for $350.00:

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWS77...=B01ESCU5WS&psc=1&refRID=6VP4BQGRG8HRYJBRW7P2


The DWS780:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00540JS7C/ref=psdc_552940_t1_B01ESCU5WS


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> https://www.homeownershub.com/woodworking/harbor-freight-stepping-up-their-game-815212-.htm
> 
> This site's video says the Dewalt with a 3 yr warranty can be bought for $350 or so possibly online, and the HF- Herc is listed at $399.00, lower with a 25% off coupon of course. I own an older Dewalt 708? and it is a Monster, but very reliable. I did buy a HF Chicago Electric SCMS once, and returned it the next day. The slide was gritty and loose, so back it went.
> 
> ...


They have coupons now for $299.. that's what peaked my interest. The Chicago Elec. brand is garbage!


----------

